# Situez-vous sur la carte d'europe ..



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

Zoomez à mort avec les outils située à gauche et cliquez sur l''endroit où vous habitez !
Un survol à la souris sur chaque personnage vous donneras son nom et sa ville

http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=en


----------



## I-bouk (6 Octobre 2005)

Voilà c'est fait ! Sympa


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

ouais, j'aime bien aussi


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2005)

Très sympa !


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

Ouais, sympa !  

Hop, j'y suis !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

et voila, pas mal, pas mal du tout, un bon lien.......


----------



## kisco (6 Octobre 2005)

et hop! 

faut que ça grandisse en parallèle des listes "Qui est où ?"


----------



## Sim le pirate (6 Octobre 2005)

Très sympa!!


----------



## iDiot (6 Octobre 2005)

Hop la c'est fait  


Oups... j'ai mit mon vrai nom  :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (6 Octobre 2005)

Zou, j'y suis


----------



## Jec (6 Octobre 2005)

Za z'est fait. Cool l'idée !!!


----------



## kaviar (6 Octobre 2005)

Fait aussi. Très bonne idée


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2005)

Voilà, c'est fait !


Heu... sonnyboy, t'es sûr de ton emplacement là ?


----------



## PierreND (6 Octobre 2005)

c'est une idée amusante, je participe


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2005)

On est beaucoup dans ma région...une grappe de Mac User


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

c'est sympa vi vi   et puis c'est mimi  :love: 

Stargazer, t'es tout caché  

( bon évidemment j'ai du me placer un peu plus haut que prévu sinon j'étais sur la bergère alors ...  :rose: )


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2005)

Mouuarrff... j'adore  je suis à côté de Marcmarco


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2005)

Suis tout seul ... ???? 

Hé hoo, Finn, Gibet_b, Pim .... on se rejoint au sommet du PDD ???


----------



## J-Marc (6 Octobre 2005)

Un de plus. 

Un peu désert dans mon coin, mais ça pousse vite, depuis ce matin !


----------



## kisco (6 Octobre 2005)

si jamais pensez à zoomer à fond avant de vous placer, et mettez la carte satellite.
Je ne l'ai pas fait donc je suis pas très précis  et on ne peut pas se bouger


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> si jamais pensez à zoome rà fond avant de vous placer, et mettez la carte satellite.
> Je ne l'ai pas fait donc je suis pas très précis  et on ne peut pas se bouger



Réflexion - Action ... et pas l'inverse


----------



## gibet_b (6 Octobre 2005)

Ayé, je suis tout à côté de toi chandler_jf  Clermont-Ferrand en force !


----------



## pim (6 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> si jamais pensez à zoome rà fond avant de vous placer, et mettez la carte satellite.
> Je ne l'ai pas fait donc je suis pas très précis  et on ne peut pas se bouger



Ah c'est idiot j'ai pas vu la fonction. Sympa tout ça, merci à Chandler_JF pour son MP d'invitation


----------



## Php21 (6 Octobre 2005)

C'est surement pas trés préçi, mais j'y suis.
Super !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

*Quel est le con*
qui a mis Florent Pagny dans la pampa ?





 

 :love: 
 :love:


----------



## Jec (6 Octobre 2005)

Je propose qu'après s'être placé sur la carte on balance une photo de ce que l'on voit depuis notre place de travail ! Pas du matos on s'en fout. On se fera une meilleures idée de différents paysages qui peuplent notre belle europe !(bon ok j'dis ça, j'suis suisse alors pour nous l'europe ça n'est que géographique ...  :mouais: )

Donc ...


----------



## chokobelle (6 Octobre 2005)

Uala c'est fait (de manière pas très precise mais bon  :rateau: )


----------



## AOSTE (6 Octobre 2005)

GENIAL


----------



## PierreND (6 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Je propose qu'après s'être placé sur la carte on balance une photo de ce que l'on voit depuis notre place de travail !



Ben du béton, du béton et des voitures. Vous voulez vraiment une photo ?


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> si jamais pensez à zoomer à fond avant de vous placer, et mettez la carte satellite.


Ben évidemment !!!  
Sinon à quoi bon utiliser google truc ?   

Moi j'avais déjà repéré mon nuage dans google maps, il a pas bougé   :love:  :love:


----------



## duracel (6 Octobre 2005)

Opla,
Mais une fois qu'on, est placé, on peut pas changer de place?
Genre ça peut permettre de corriger des erreurs de placement.


----------



## sylko (6 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On est beaucoup dans ma région...une grappe de Mac User


 
Tu as déménagé en Valais?


----------



## sofiping (6 Octobre 2005)

ah carrrremba ..... me retrouve coincée exactement au milieu de l'axe sonny , purfiston !!! En cas de conflit , essayez de bien viser sinon je me prend tout sur la casserole ... gentils hein !!!


ps : Sonny .... e pericoloso sporgersi .... parla italiano ? .... rado gratuitamenté ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ben me v'la aussi, Sonny, t'es carrément dans le nord de Nice, là


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2005)

*NOTE: celui qui a créé la map peut effacer un marqueur (autant qu'il veut en fait ), il n'y a alors plus qu'à le remettre au bon endroit. *

_Il peut aussi changer la langue par défaut, mettre l'affichage de la carte satellite par défaut (plus utile puisque google maps ne connait les cartes que des US et de l'Angleterre...), et donner un lien comme ça par exemple: http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=fr  (avec "locale=fr" et non "en"  )  _

Bon ok on s'en fiche mais bon vous savez comme ça


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah carrrremba ..... me retrouve coincée exactement au milieu de l'axe sonny , purfiston !!! En cas de conflit , essayez de bien viser sinon je me prend tout sur la casserole ... gentils hein !!!



*Tiens oui c'est vrai*
mais nous cohabitons pacifiquement.
Au pire, Macélène fera tampon...


----------



## kisco (6 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *NOTE: celui qui a créé la map peut effacer un marqueur (autant qu'il veut en fait ), il n'y a alors plus qu'à le remettre au bon endroit. *


alors jo_6466 tu peux m'effacer


----------



## sofiping (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens oui c'est vrai*
> mais nous cohabitons pacifiquement.
> Au pire, Macélène fera tampon...
> [/IMG]



Macélene .... viens me rejoindre !!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah carrrremba ..... me retrouve coincée exactement au milieu de l'axe sonny , purfiston !!! En cas de conflit , essayez de bien viser sinon je me prend tout sur la casserole ... gentils hein !!!
> 
> 
> ps : Sonny .... e pericoloso sporgersi .... parla italiano ? .... rado gratuitamenté ???




     




			
				vBullshit a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sofiping.


----------



## jatse (6 Octobre 2005)

Ca y'est j'y suis !


----------



## benao (6 Octobre 2005)

bonne idee, ce truc !!!!!


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Octobre 2005)

et hop c'est fait!


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2005)

Pareille, je me suis placé, mais un peu au pif car après 1 heure de recherche, de zoom, de positionnement, je n'ai pas vraiment réussis a trouver ma ville. Mais je ne doit pas en être loin a 100 km prêt.


----------



## jatse (6 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> et hop c'est fait!



Juste en passant, Hello ti'punch, vas faire une petite baignade à l'anse à l'ane pour moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quel est le con*
> qui a mis Florent Pagny dans la pampa ?
> :love:
> :love:



et vous le connaissiez vous, le "ta mere le p***" (prout)...j'ai cherché, j'ai pas trouvé......
enfin....   

ps: hé, je me sens tout seul, là bas en bas...


----------



## jeromemac (6 Octobre 2005)

et comment qu'on fait pour se supprimer quand on y es 2 fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et vous le connaissiez vous, le "ta mere le p***" (prout)...j'ai cherché, j'ai pas trouvé......
> enfin....
> 
> ps: hé, je me sens tout seul, là bas en bas...



Meuuh nan ! t'as de la compagnie, regardes mieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Meuuh nan ! t'as de la compagnie, regardes mieux



ben, non....en catalogne, je ne vois que moi...apres, c'est le nord...


----------



## benjamin (6 Octobre 2005)

C'est fait


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

voilà !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Pratique pour l'Etat Major de Ban !!!!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (6 Octobre 2005)

Et voila planté dans une carte.

A bientôt   

Laurent


----------



## Macbeth (6 Octobre 2005)

Wwow, c'ets chaud de se placer avec précision !!!. Apparement, y a gwen pas très loin... je me suis référé à la Forme du Lac de vassivière dans lequel il se baigne apparement pour me situer.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, non....en catalogne, je ne vois que moi...apres, c'est le nord...



Le nord commence à combien de décimètres de chez toi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le nord commence à combien de décimètres de chez toi ?



tu vois, Salses/Perpignan, ça fait environ 20Km....  
là, le plus proche, il est a 60...
quand meme....


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2005)

bon je me suis planté un peu... j'ai pas zoomé assez...:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2005)

Ouais bah je suis pas le seul, à en croire malow elle habite dans une forêt...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Octobre 2005)

génial ce truc, c'est con mais si ça continue comme ça, ça va finir par être drôle d'être connecté à internet...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

iarf !!! iarf !!! je suis comme un poisson dans l'eau !!!!  c'est parce que j'aime la compagnie des manchots !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vois, Salses/Perpignan, ça fait environ 20Km....
> là, le plus proche, il est a 60...
> quand meme....



Ah oui, là, c'est vrai, 60 Km, c'est un scandinave !


----------



## elKBron (6 Octobre 2005)

present aussi ! trippant quand meme ce truc


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

c'est tellement précis que je montrais mon (ancien) lycée à Spyro  ... d'ailleurs j'ai même pu repérer un des feux rouges de l'avenue d'à côté de chez moi  y'avait tout plein de voitures ...


----------



## ivanlefou (6 Octobre 2005)

me voila dans l'arène!!!


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2005)

Done


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (6 Octobre 2005)

Ca y'est ! Sympa le truc!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Robertav est Suisse !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs j'ai même pu repérer un des feux rouges de l'avenue d'à côté de chez moi  y'avait tout plein de voitures ...




Celui sur lequel tu faisais pipi le matin, avant d'aller à l'école ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Celui sur lequel tu faisais pipi le matin, avant d'aller à l'école ?


euh ...   non ...  :rose: c'était pas celui-là


----------



## macarel (6 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, là, c'est vrai, 60 Km, c'est un scandinave !


Au nord du passage à niveau à Salses, tout le monde est "gabach" pour les Catalans (un peu chauvin peut être?)
Vu que je suis à une vingtaine de bornes au nord de Salses............,


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Au nord du passage à niveau à Salses, tout le monde est "gabach" pour les Catalans (un peu chauvin peut être?)
> Vu que je suis à une vingtaine de bornes au nord de Salses............,




chauvin, en catalogne....non...?!...super hospitalier, d'ailleurs passe chez moi ce week end, je suis pas là...



tiens, d'ailleurs j'en profite....


----------



## Malow (6 Octobre 2005)

Effectivement...je vis dans une forêt !  :hein:


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Wwow, c'ets chaud de se placer avec précision !!!. Apparement, y a gwen pas très loin... je me suis référé à la Forme du Lac de vassivière dans lequel il se baigne apparement pour me situer.....



Ah, c'était vassiviére 

Bon, je ne me suis pas trop planté alors. Et en effet, je ne suis pas loin, on se connaît même


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Zoomez à mort avec les outils située à gauche et cliquez sur l''endroit où vous habitez !
> Un survol à la souris sur chaque personnage vous donneras son nom et sa ville
> 
> http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=en


 
Très sympa cette initiative.


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2005)

Et voilà  moi aussi 

Coup de boole pour cette cool idée


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon, en recherchant a nouveau un peu et en sachant que la tache bleu c'était vassiviére, j'ai finis par trouver ma maison. La vraiment je ne pouvais être plus précis, on voit même mon toit bien nettement. 

Du coup, le gentil créateur de cette page voudrait bien supprimer le petit Gwen à droite de l'écran qui dit que ce n'est pas facile de se situer 

merci.


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

Hop !


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

@ Jo : Si tu pouvais supprimer le macmarco qui se balade un peu plus à l'est en forêt de Rennes en mangeant de la galette, merci !   


@ Semac : Replace-toi aussi un peu plus à l'ouest, avec la carte satellite, c'est assez précis, quand même !


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Octobre 2005)

et me voilà placé à l'autre bout du monde... c'est bien, le voyage virtuel... ;-)


----------



## lalsaco (6 Octobre 2005)

Voilà, je me retrouve avec Duracell et Ivanlefou.


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

Ah ben tiens, il faudrait aussi supprimer le petit papillon qui est le plus au nord de paris


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Robertav est Suisse !!!!!!!!!!!




en petite echelle je suis bien a la frontiere  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en petite echelle je suis bien a la frontiere  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


Fallait zoomer  
Et utiliser la photo satellite


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2005)

Laisse, c'est des filles


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fallait zoomer
> Et utiliser la photo satellite




l'auteur veut bien m'effacer de la carte ?   

j'ai dis carte , pas de la Terre !!!


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2005)

Shazaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm, une dinde de moins dans le Cercle éponyme  :love:


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en petite echelle je suis bien a la frontiere :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


 
Si vous aviez écouté l'interview de Robertav sur le podcast MacG, vous sauriez que, quoique d'origine italienne, elle habite Mulhouse!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Si vous aviez écouté l'interview de Robertav sur le podcast MacG, vous sauriez que, quoique d'origine italienne, elle habite Mulhouse!




merci mon bon Roi de prendre ma defense  :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


ps:vous voulez aussi  aussi mon pointage de naissance ?


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (6 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est sympas ce truc.
Je me suis à peu près placé.


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2005)

oui on te voit bien... juste entre le frigo et le lave-linge, juché sur la cuisinière....


----------



## Nexka (6 Octobre 2005)

Rhoo bravo, c'est pas mal du tout, et c'est super précis  

A y est!!! 




(euh je vous préviens, j'ai un méchant chat de garde!!!!  )


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...
> (euh je vous préviens, j'ai un méchant chat de garde!!!!  )




Tu parles de celui-là ?


----------



## madlen (6 Octobre 2005)

et mince j'ai pas vu l'option satelite, j'ai fais en gros quoi...
bon je vois que je suis le seul dans la zone...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> et mince j'ai pas vu l'option satelite, j'ai fais en gros quoi...
> bon je vois que je suis le seul dans la zone...



Oups pareil, j'ai mis au pif, je ne suis pas tombé loin mais tout juste non plus.


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> et mince j'ai pas vu l'option satelite, j'ai fais en gros quoi...
> bon je vois que je suis le seul dans la zone...


MAIS COMMENT VOUS FAITES ????  

Je veux dire: c'est tout le principe de google maps !!!!  

On va pas vous demander de mettre un point sur une carte blanche !!!!     



Bon c'est vrai que c'est pourri parce qu'il n'y a les cartes que pour les US et l'angleterre... Mais bon venant de google c'est pas tellement surprenant (vous savez google, la boite qui veut concurrencer microsoft en faisant des produits - google earth, gtalk - qui ne marchent que sous windows).

Bon et jo_6466 il se réveille ?   
Met la carte satellite par défaut !!!!
Y aura moins de boulets comme ça


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> alors jo_6466 tu peux m'effacer


Voilà c'est fait


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens, il faudrait aussi supprimer le petit papillon qui est le plus au nord de paris


Fait!


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà c'est fait


allez conchita, on ménache la map de macgé ! faut prendre tes responsabilités maintenant


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'auteur veut bien m'effacer de la carte ?
> 
> j'ai dis carte , pas de la Terre !!!


fait!  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> MAIS COMMENT VOUS FAITES ????
> 
> Je veux dire: c'est tout le principe de google maps !!!!
> 
> ...


On voit rien sur l'image satellite ... vous pouvez la choisir eventuellement pour ceux que cela interesse en la sélectionnant en haut à droite
Chacun pour soi!


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On voit rien sur l'image satellite ... vous pouvez la choisir eventuellement pour ceux que cela interesse en la sélectionnant en haut à droite
> Chacun pour soi!


C'est à dire qu'entre une image satellite certes pas précise partout (on voit très bien ma maison) et une carte vierge, le choix est vite fait non ?   Le problème c'est qu'ils le sachent en arrivant, tu comprends "Satellite" écrit en haut à droite c'est pas encore assez clair


----------



## kisco (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà c'est fait


merci, maintenant je suis à ma place 

hey WebO je vois chez toi rien qu'en tournant la tête par la fenêtre  



http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=fr 
(pour les nouveaux, cliquez sur satellite en haut à droite pour être plus précis  )


----------



## Nexka (6 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de celui-là ?



Rhaaa   Le lien marche plus  Faut que je retrouve l'original.....


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> génial ce truc, c'est con mais si ça continue comme ça, ça va finir par être drôle d'être connecté à internet...



En attendant me marche pas sur les pieds


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous 

je vois que cela vous plait! et c'est tant mieux
On voit enfin et d'un seul coup d'oeil toute la faune de Macgénération ... ceux qui ne veulent plus vivre cachés en tout cas :rateau: 

On remarque facilement les "tribus" situés certains au bord de l'eau .... d'autres dans les paradis fiscaux ....  

D'autres bizarrement se retrouvent en pleine mer (n'est-ce pas Robinson!) ... d'autres dans des cabanes en Amerique ... et même en Uruguay n'ez bas herr Hermann  
D'autres se les gèlent dans le nord (comment ils font pour les batteries?) :rose:
D'autres se la coulent douce dans le sud 
d'autres sont jamais contents et changent de place tout le temps (avion) 

Nous sommes tous dispersés et en même temps réunis par notre passion du Mac   
Si vous souhaitez des changements dans vos marqueurs n'hésitez pas à me contacter!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

vous vous fichez de moi ?      

je ne vois rien en satellite , juste du vert  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous vous fichez de moi ?
> 
> je ne vois rien en satellite , juste du vert  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Sur Mars ? Je croyais que c'était la lune ton truc toi.


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous vous fichez de moi ?
> 
> je ne vois rien en satellite , juste du vert  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


Oui, fallait habiter aux états unis  :rateau:
Merci google     

Non moi ce qui me gène dans ce truc c'est qu'il y avait pas de petit dragon violet pour représenter mon point


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui, fallait habiter aux états unis  :rateau:
> Merci google
> 
> Non moi ce qui me gène dans ce truc c'est qu'il y avait pas de petit dragon violet pour représenter mon point


Y a maintenant de nouvelles têtes!!   :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

Jo, tu n'as peut-être pas vu, je voudrais que tu supprimes celui que j'ai marqué avec la flèche rouge.


----------



## Jec (6 Octobre 2005)

Jo_6466 msieur msieur !!

C'est possible d'effacer le miens, pour ma santé morale il faudrait que je puisse déplacer mon chti marqueur.. j'en repose dès que... Il est en suisse au bout du lac léman côté opposé à Genève, posé dans les montagnes .. il est mal, le prochain bar se trouve à des plombes !!    merci !


----------



## valoriel (6 Octobre 2005)

C'est fait 

Juste sur mon appart!! 

Petite précison, la définition n'est pas la même suivant l'endroit ou vous habitez? Seule les grandes villes sont zoomables à fond. Donc si vous y habitez, faîtes un effort!! 

Par exemple, bengili, qui se place en plein milieu du stade en bas de chez moi!! J'ai beau regarder, mais je vois personne 

On continue avec Stargazer qui prend ses rêves pour des réalités et qui change d'arrondissement... 

Maïwen est pas mal placée du tout :love:

Et que dire de téo, completement à coté de la plaque


----------



## Grug2 (6 Octobre 2005)

bon, je m'a planté de rue


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Sur Mars ? Je croyais que c'était la lune ton truc toi.




bon mado !!!!       


si tu continues a devoiler toutes mes residences secondaires
tu va etre rayé immediatement de ma liste cop's copine , compris !!!


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Maïwen est pas mal placée du tout :love:


t'en sais quelque chose :rateau:
t'as vu, y'a les tchou-tchou à côté


----------



## elKBron (6 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Petite précison, la définition n'est pas la même suivant l'endroit ou vous habitez? Seule les grandes villes sont zoomables à fond. Donc si vous y habitez, faîtes un effort!!


ouaip, sauf que pour Lyon (2eme plus grande ville de France, n en deplaise aux Marseillais), ben il est impossible de zoomer a fond... d ou pour mon cas perso un decalage potentiel de quelques pates d immeubles :mouais: GRRRR

PS : les rhodaniens dorment ou bien ?


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Jo, tu n'as peut-être pas vu, je voudrais que tu supprimes celui que j'ai marqué avec la flèche rouge.


Fait!


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Jo_6466 msieur msieur !!
> 
> C'est possible d'effacer le miens, pour ma santé morale il faudrait que je puisse déplacer mon chti marqueur.. j'en repose dès que... Il est en suisse au bout du lac léman côté opposé à Genève, posé dans les montagnes .. il est mal, le prochain bar se trouve à des plombes !!    merci !


fait!


----------



## Grug2 (6 Octobre 2005)

cool, si y'avait moyen d'effacer, pasque j'me suis un peu gouré de place


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

eh bah Spyro y dira ce qu'il veut mais cette carte elle est pas si simple que ça vu que tout le monde se plante


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

Le lien en Français et centré sur la France 

http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=fr


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

Ehhhh GLOUP GLOUP qu'est-ce que tu fous là!!!
Vous avez vu où il est???  .... tout en bas dans la neige


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> cool, si y'avait moyen d'effacer, pasque j'me suis un peu gouré de place


Fait!


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Fait!




:rose:
Euh, tu as supprimé le mauvais(enfin, le bon, celui qui était bien placé) ! 


Supprime l'autre, je vais m'y remettre après !


----------



## Jec (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> fait!



Merci !    Je ferais ça au satélite itouitou .


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Euh, tu as supprimé le mauvais(enfin, le bon, celui qui était bien placé) !
> 
> 
> Supprime l'autre, je vais m'y remettre après !


Ouppss ... fait!


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

Z'avez vu ? y'a Steve Jobs qui s'est ajouté


----------



## Grug2 (6 Octobre 2005)

ok, placé, precisement, manque plus que l'etage


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ouppss ... fait!




Merci ! 

C'est bon, je m'y suis remis !


----------



## lumai (6 Octobre 2005)

Aïe ! Mais j'avais pas vu le coup de la carte satellite !
J'suis en pleine zone industrielle... 

Jo ? Tu pourrais pas m'effacer ? 
Merci d'avance ! 

Edith : Merciiiiii !


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ! Mais j'avais pas vu le coup de la carte satellite !
> J'suis en pleine zone industrielle... :rolleyes
> 
> Jo ? Tu pourrais pas m'effacer ?
> Merci d'avance !


Fait!


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Octobre 2005)

euh...ça y'est !!! 

Mais, il faudrait que je le déplace un peu ...je cache Ginette je crois :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> euh...ça y'est !!!
> 
> Mais, il faudrait que je le déplace un peu ...je cache Ginette je crois :rose:


Effacé! .. tu peux recommencer


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

Certains d'entre-vous ont un point d'interrogation à la place de leur bobine ...   
Trop long à vous expliquer le pourquoi
S'ils le veulent je peux les effacer afin qu'ils puissent recommencer


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Effacé! .. tu peux recommencer



Merci !!!!!!


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Octobre 2005)

moi aussi je me suis trompée   
j'ai mis c'est la vallée des lutins au bon endroit
un peu plus bas j'ai juste mis la vallée des lutins et là c'est le mauvais.
en alsace
je suis confuse!!!!


----------



## I-bouk (6 Octobre 2005)

Il y en n'a qui délire bien


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je me suis trompée
> j'ai mis c'est la vallée des lutins au bon endroit
> un peu plus bas j'ai juste mis la vallée des lutins et là c'est le mauvais.
> en alsace
> je suis confuse!!!!


Effacé ... mais j'espère que c'est le bon  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

je sais pas si tu as vu y'a deux steve jobs aussi  :rose:


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Effacé ... mais j'espère que c'est le bon  :rose:


Merci c'est tout juste! happy! happy


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si tu as vu y'a deux steve jobs aussi  :rose:


fait  
Au fait nous sommes en ce moment 66 à nous être "denoncés"  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ehhhh GLOUP GLOUP qu'est-ce que tu fous là!!!
> Vous avez vu où il est???  .... tout en bas dans la neige



Bah! Je voulais finir ma vie tranquille avec les manchots mais y'a un certain Linux qui m'a rejoint   

Pas moyen d'être tranquille, nomdidjû!


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Bah! Je voulais finir ma vie tranquille avec les manchots mais y'a un certain Linux qui m'a rejoint
> 
> Pas moyen d'être tranquille, nomdidjû!


Vous êtes vraiment de fameux "cocos glacés"  ... Nom didju!


----------



## elKBron (6 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes vraiment de fameux "cocos glacés"  ... Nom didju!


arf... y a deja des communistes la bas ? oups ! pas de politique !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2005)

mouarf!
j'ai mis une vieille coquille toute poucrate dans le message qui va avec!! 


...
m'apprendra a poster bourré tiens...


----------



## Nobody (7 Octobre 2005)

Valàààààà. Ayèèèèè. J'y suiiiis.


Chouette proposition, ça. Ne pouvait venir que d'un Belge. Liégeois.


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Terrible cette carte satellite !! Allez moi aussi je me suis épinglée.


----------



## Jec (7 Octobre 2005)

Je suis le seul à ne pas réussir à épingler mon truc !? Hier ça fonctionnait...bon après je l'avais fait effacer... j'pige plus.  :mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le seul à ne pas réussir à épingler mon truc !? Hier ça fonctionnait...bon après je l'avais fait effacer... j'pige plus.  :mouais:


Comment ça t'arrives pas à t'épingler ???  :mouais:


----------



## Jec (7 Octobre 2005)

Ouais c'est space, j'ai beau clicker , double-clicker , triple-clicker , quadruple-clicker , etc ... rien n'y fait. Et hier ça fonctionnait. Je vais refaire un test plus tard ..


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2005)

Moi, mon double n'as toujours pas été supprimé. C'est celui à droite prêt de vassiviere et non l'autre au centre de Limoges.

merci.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mon double n'as toujours pas été supprimé. C'est celui à droite prêt de vassiviere et non l'autre au centre de Limoges.
> 
> merci.


Fait .. enfin j'espère que c'est le bon ... si tu veux changer ton texte j'efface et tu recommmences


----------



## dool (7 Octobre 2005)

bon j'appartiens pas à Macgé  !!!!!

Je zoome comme une malade (j'en louche maintenant), je fais des calculs mathématiques hypra einsteiniens, je joue sur une précision de liliputienne, j'ai bien tiré droit sur SM tout ça, j'ai coupé l'arbre qui n'existe plus depuis hier....et IL VEUX PAS ME MARQUEEEERRRR !!!!! 


Alors  vous attendrez d't'facon...je fais pas d'apéro ce soir ! Z'avez pas besoin de l'adresse !  :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Pavupapri est partout et nulle part  .... tu es pilote?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Petite constatation en mode satellite

Lorsque on zoome à fond sur les zones militaires comme par exemple dans le nord droit de l'italie (UDINE) on atteint des degrés de netteté supérieures aux autres régions ... on voit nettement les toitures des maisons,les piscines etc ... très étonnante la performance réalisée par les optiques embarquées dans les satellites


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> bon j'appartiens pas à Macgé  !!!!!
> 
> Je zoome comme une malade (j'en louche maintenant), je fais des calculs mathématiques hypra einsteiniens, je joue sur une précision de liliputienne, j'ai bien tiré droit sur SM tout ça, j'ai coupé l'arbre qui n'existe plus depuis hier....et IL VEUX PAS ME MARQUEEEERRRR !!!!!
> 
> ...


Plus tu zoomes plus il faut de temps pour que la bulle du marker apparaisse surtout en mode satellite ... patience donc


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Fait .. enfin j'espère que c'est le bon ... si tu veux changer ton texte j'efface et tu recommmences


Non, pas le bon. . Bon, je me remet et tu vires l'autre, celui qui dis justement que ce n'est pas facile de se situer 

C'est bon, je me suis replacé comme il faut. Donc, ne vire pas celui qui dis "ici, c'est chez moi !"

merci


----------



## dool (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ... patience donc



Rha j'avais jamais essayer ça !!! Le pied !  

...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas le bon. . Bon, je me remet et tu vires l'autre, celui qui dis justement que ce n'est pas facile de se situer
> 
> C'est bon, je me suis replacé comme il faut. Donc, ne vire pas celui qui dis "ici, c'est chez moi !"
> 
> merci


Fait!


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Octobre 2005)

j'ai replacé le marqueur de Ginette et le mien sur clermont-ferrand!

tu peux donc suprimer les marqueurs qui sont au milieu de nul part 

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Bon après avoir révisé ma géo, j'ai réussi à localiser la france, puis son sud ouest (pas facile j'avais perdu ma boussole SM t'es où ?????  ) ... le zoom ben faut pas trop lui en demander hein il est souvent désolé il peut pas faire mieux blablabla et puis bon c'est pas super net  la zone est floue heureusement j'ai suivi le gave ... hop là ça fait un bras, cartes (oui deux) à l'appui, à la verticale de ce petit bitognot, hop première rue à gauche oui voilà : j'y suis, j'y reste ! 

Piouuuf :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2005)

Merci, c'est correcte maintenant


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> j'ai replacé le marqueur de Ginette et le mien sur clermont-ferrand!
> 
> tu peux donc suprimer les marqueurs qui sont au milieu de nul part
> 
> merci d'avance


J'ai besoin des textes associés pour ne pas me gourrer ... merci


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2005)

J'ai même placer ma maison de campagne, il y a des Mac la bas aussi


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin des textes associés pour ne pas me gourrer ... merci




le mauvais Ti'punch dit: "à l'ombre du Puy de Dome"
la mauvaise Ginette dit: "avec Ti'punch!"

quote=edith:  merci beaucoup


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> le mauvais Ti'punch dit: "à l'ombre du Puy de Dome"
> la mauvaise Ginette dit: "avec Ti'punch!"
> 
> quote=edith:  merci beaucoup


fait!


----------



## jeep2nine (7 Octobre 2005)

Ayé !  
Sympa comme idée


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (pas facile j'avais perdu ma boussole SM t'es où ?????  )


Regardes la photo que je t'ai envoyé par MP et suis l'objet


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'm'a gourré, j'vais pas vu l'option satellite.
> Tu peux me virer que je me repositionne mieux


fait!


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

Ayé ! Excellent ! Et bon anniversaire !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Regardes la photo que je t'ai envoyé par MP et suis l'objet



 ça met combien de temps à arriver les mp de la suisse jusqu'à la France ? :rateau: 

Parfois tu montres le bas aussi !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

Ben je la porte à gauche donc c'est pas très fiable


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

Pour bien tarauder, il importe de tourner à gauche  

(c'est de l'humour d'ajusteur-fraiseur, hein...)


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pour bien tarauder, il importe de tourner à gauche


Avec les françaises il faut le taraud "droit" .. parce que avec les Anglaises c'est le contraire
Alors si on porte à gauche comme SM je sais pas si ça fonctionne bien


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

Mais vous parlez de quoi ?
Les pas de vis sont semblables en France et outre-Manche. 
Seuls ceux d'outre-Atlantique diffèrent


----------



## J-Marc (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Petite constatation en mode satellite
> 
> Lorsque on zoome à fond sur les zones militaires comme par exemple dans le nord droit de l'italie (UDINE) on atteint des degrés de netteté supérieures aux autres régions ... on voit nettement les toitures des maisons,les piscines etc ... très étonnante la performance réalisée par les optiques embarquées dans les satellites



Pas toujours  : ça marche sur Brest, mais pas pour Toulon, même si on devine le Charles De Gaulle à quai (qui a dit "comme toujours !")   

L'art de calculer en cent lessons : 
A Roissy, ya un avion qui décolle. en observant l'ombre portée, calculer l'heure de la prise de vue. vous avez 3 minutes.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> même si on devine le Charles De Gaulle à quai (qui a dit "comme toujours !")


L'ancre est coincée ou on attend toujours les budgets pour les moteurs?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

M'en fout, je suis à Brest 

Si vous regardez l'ile longue sur Google Earth (petite presqu'ile au sud de la rade de Brest, vous apercevrez un SNLE (sous marin nucléaire lanceur d'engins) - sans doute le Redoutable, ainsi que les embouchures des silos à missiles sol-air 

Pis plein d'autres petites choses aussi  

Mais avec un avion et de la photo aérienne orthogonale, c'est terrible (on voit même ma voiture garée devant chez moi )

http://www.brest-metropole-oceane.fr/vueduciel/carroyage-orthophoto.html


----------



## fpoil (7 Octobre 2005)

euh j'm suis un peu trompé aussi je me retrouve au bourget  ou à roissy  et un ptit cochon sur les pistes c'est dangereux,

puis je être "effacer"

merci


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> euh j'm suis un peu trompé aussi je me retrouve au bourget  ou à roissy  et un ptit cochon sur les pistes c'est dangereux,
> 
> puis je être "effacer"
> 
> merci


Fait!


----------



## J-Marc (7 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout, je suis à Brest
> 
> Si vous regardez l'ile longue sur Google Earth (petite presqu'ile au sud de la rade de Brest,



Ben alors ? on fait plus la différence entre une ile et une presqu'ile ?

le gars qui atrouvé le nom, il était seulement presque breton ??


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

C'est son nom, j'y peux rien - mais il y a une route, c'est une zone militaire exclusive 
Je pense qu'avant son statut de base sous-marine, elle devait être isolée du continent à marée haute. Depuis, les digues l'ont fait devenir presqu'île 

Le Redoutable à quai :






Les silos à missiles :






S'il te plait Jo, j'aimerais que tu enlèves Guytantakul "ma base fixe" au profit de Guytantakul "chez moi" qui est pile sur mon immeuble, dans ma rue, nickel 
Merci d'avance


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> S'il te plait Jo, j'aimerais que tu enlèves Guytantakul "ma base fixe" au profit de Guytantakul "chez moi" qui est pile sur mon immeuble, dans ma rue, nickel
> Merci d'avance


Fait! ... tu en as encore deux ... c'est normal?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Fait! ... tu en as encore deux ... c'est normal?



Comme dirait notre cucurbitacée masquée préférée, "Ça, sorti de son contexte, c'est du caviar !".


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait notre cucurbitacée masquée préférée, "Ça, sorti de son contexte, c'est du caviar !".


 :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui j'suis bien là


Qu'est-ce que tu fais sur le toit?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Juste quelques étages en dessous...



Ah ? T'as pas assez zoomé, alors ! :rateau:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Octobre 2005)

voilà une bonne idée ! 
et j'espère qu'on pourras trouver bientôt tout les membres de Macgé sur cette carte pour les trocs , échanges et ventes de matos (et plus si affinités) 
c'est bien plus simple que des utilisateurs n'ayant jamais renseignés le champ "localisation".
Donc longue vie à la carte des utilisateurs et bon usage.
P j-j


----------



## macarel (7 Octobre 2005)

Pff, c'est vrai qu'en dessous la ligne Montpellier/Toulouse/Bordeaux, c'est le désert  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

C'est rien à côté du sud de la ligne Libreville/Tananarive/Sidney, et alors la ligne Ushuaïa/Le Cap/Oakland, j'te dis pas


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait notre cucurbitacée masquée préférée, "Ça, sorti de son contexte, c'est du caviar !".



Non, tu peux encore zoomer pas mal, c'est plus proche des prunes que du caviar  

S'il ne faut qu'une représentation sur la carte, tu peux enlever ma position d'été, jo


----------



## guytantakul (8 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> S'il ne faut qu'une repr&#233;sentation sur la carte, tu peux enlever ma position d'&#233;t&#233;, jo


En plus, l&#224; je me baigne un peu loin du bord  
Tu peux me noyer direct, j'ai rep&#233;r&#233; mon vrai taudis de vacances &#224; 10 m&#232;tres pr&#232;s


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> En plus, là je me baigne un peu loin du bord
> Tu peux me noyer direct, j'ai repéré mon vrai taudis de vacances à 10 mètres près


Je l'enlève ou non?


----------



## guytantakul (8 Octobre 2005)

oui, merci 
je le recollerai au quart de poil - pis j'arrêterai de faire mon casse-burettes - promis


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> oui, merci
> je le recollerai au quart de poil - pis j'arrêterai de faire mon casse-burettes - promis


Fait!
:love: :love:


----------



## Jec (8 Octobre 2005)

Ah j'ai enfin réussi à me poser ...  L'était pas d'accord avant. Un de plus !!


----------



## puregeof (8 Octobre 2005)

Voilà c'est fait  
Un peu trop au nord-ouest, mais qui s'en rendra compte


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

J'me disais aussi, un MacG&#233;en au Gro&#235;nland


----------



## sofiping (8 Octobre 2005)

SVP mister Jo ..... pouvez vous , sous l'effet de votre grande bonté , et par souci d'éxactitude .... me replacer environ 1cm au dessus de Mactosh qui présentement est en train de faire le guignol sur le pont d'avignon ................merciiiiiiiiiiiii

Eh oui , c'est pas comme Patosh qui peux se poser n'importe ou sur son caillou et que tout le monde comprend qu'il est corse  ....


----------



## guytantakul (8 Octobre 2005)

Je crois que ce fil et surtout sa carte, une fois bien remplie - et avant qu'elle ne soit trop polluée pour être exploitable -, devrait être redirigée vers les forums rendez-vous (et peut-être même bloquée en tête de forum - je fais confiance à Golf pour ça  ).
Un bel outil de covoiturage pour les réunions AES et pour autres rencontres moins officielles


----------



## kaviar (8 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un bel outil de covoiturage pour les réunions AES et pour autres rencontres moins officielles



Ou ce faire inviter un soir ou son frigo est vide


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> SVP mister Jo ..... pouvez vous , sous l'effet de votre grande bont&#233; , et par souci d'&#233;xactitude .... me replacer environ 1cm au dessus de Mactosh qui pr&#233;sentement est en train de faire le guignol sur le pont d'avignon ................merciiiiiiiiiiiii
> Eh oui , c'est pas comme Patosh qui peux se poser n'importe ou sur son caillou et que tout le monde comprend qu'il est corse  ....


Malgr&#233; ma grande bont&#233; et mon compas dans l'oeil je ne peux malheureusement pas te positionner convenablement sur cette belle terre de France car selon le zoom utilis&#233; 1cm pourrait tout aussi bien te conduire &#224; Paris!! ...  je te laisserai donc d&#233;cider de ton propre parachutage  ... :love:


----------



## PierreND (8 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> SVP mister Jo ..... pouvez vous , sous l'effet de votre grande bonté , et par souci d'éxactitude .... me replacer environ 1cm au dessus de Mactosh qui présentement est en train de faire le guignol sur le pont d'avignon ................merciiiiiiiiiiiii



Pour monter d'1cm, il faut prendre la bonne échelle !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

PierreND a dit:
			
		

> Pour monter d'1cm, il faut prendre la bonne échelle !



Ou alors bien manger sa soupe.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un bel outil de covoiturage pour les réunions AES et pour autres rencontres moins officielles



Si un des membres possède un jet privé, je suis partant pour un coavionage


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si un des membres possède un jet privé, je suis partant pour un coavionage



T'as raison, parce que le cobateauage, en ce moment ...


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, parce que le cobateauage, en ce moment ...


Ca pourrait même éviter le télescopage chez certains


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Zoomez à mort avec les outils située à gauche et cliquez sur l''endroit où vous habitez !
> Un survol à la souris sur chaque personnage vous donneras son nom et sa ville
> 
> http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=en




 le lien ne fontionne plus...  ce serait  de le remettre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Nan oh belle H&#233;l&#232;ne, &#231;a vient d'eux, apparemment, leur serveur est "tomb&#233;" :casse:


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan oh belle Hélène, ça vient d'eux, apparemment, leur serveur est "tombé" :casse:



En effet, problème de serveur :
*Internal Server Error*

 The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request. Please contact the server administrator, lorca @ lorca.eti.br and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
  More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

 Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En effet, problème de serveur :
> *Internal Server Error*
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request. Please contact the server administrator, lorca@lorca.eti.br and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> ...


Espérons que ce problème ne soit que passager ... j'ai envoyé un mail de demande d'explication ... wait and see


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Octobre 2005)

la carte mac generation ... c'est reparti!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Octobre 2005)

Voila je suis sur la carte


----------



## toto_ (10 Octobre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Voila je suis sur la carte



Moi aussi (a l'ouest de paris )


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

bah, chuis etonne, il y a beaucoup moins de rhonalpins declares sur la carte que dans "Rendez vous"... sont timides ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bah, chuis etonne, il y a beaucoup moins de rhonalpins declares sur la carte que dans "Rendez vous"... sont timides ?



C'est quoi Rendez vous? La technologie d'Apple?


----------



## Spyro (11 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi Rendez vous? La technologie d'Apple?


:mouais: 

Rendez vous.
Sujets "qui et où".


----------



## sofiping (11 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Malgré ma grande bonté et mon compas dans l'oeil je ne peux malheureusement pas te positionner convenablement sur cette belle terre de France car selon le zoom utilisé 1cm pourrait tout aussi bien te conduire à Paris!! ...  je te laisserai donc décider de ton propre parachutage  ... :love:



ça y est , j'me suis replacée ..... mr jo , j'en demandais pas plus ..... suis revenue au pied de mon castel   :love:


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Rendez vous.
> Sujets "qui et où".



OK. Surtout que je l'ai remplis il y a quelques temps déjà  ... par contre, dans mon coin, il n'y a pas grand monde, donc je ne m'inquiète pas du dessert autours de moi


----------



## sofiping (11 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si un des membres poss&#232;de un jet priv&#233;, je suis partant pour un coavionage



j'te pr&#232;te mes pantoufles aquatiques quand tu veux .... elles font de jolis mollets


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

J'adore les jolis mollets ! Isabelle, si tu nous lit


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

Je n'arrive plus à afficher la page avec la carte, je suis le seul?:rose:


----------



## J-Marc (12 Octobre 2005)

Ben chez moi, ça fonctionne : tout le monde est là, enfin je crois...


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ça marche, mais faut pas chatouiller trop fort ! Leur serveur a l'air capricieux et fragile. C'est surtout que beaucoup de monde s'est inscris en peu de temps ! D'ailleurs j'y vais !
Excelllente initiative Jo !

http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=fr


----------



## MacEntouziast (12 Octobre 2005)

Toujours pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas



T'as vidé le cache de ton navigateur ? Ici, ça marche.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

*Internal Server Error*
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, lorca@lorca.eti.br and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> *Internal Server Error*
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> Please contact the server administrator, lorca@lorca.eti.br and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> ...



Un coup ça marche, un coup ça ne marche pas.
J'ai amélioré "la chose" en renouvellant mon lien direct (ne me demande pas pourquoi ça marceh mieux, je n'en sais rien, mais ça marche)
Autrement, c'est toujours le desert autour de moi, à part Stook, mais il ne parle qu'au Catalans


----------



## sofiping (12 Octobre 2005)

on est trop lourd .... la carte s'enfonce ..... les femmes dabord .... ou alors tous en corse , y'a encore de la place là bas :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

Yo, tous chez Patoch'


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas pas en suisse


----------



## dool (12 Octobre 2005)

Atta ! Moi si j'arrive bientôt !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

D:love::love:l


----------



## sofiping (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas pas en suisse



fait pas trop le malin ..... si on est mal reçu là bas .... ce qui pourait arriver ..... on raplique tous en Suisse , et pas en troupeau perdu dans les alpages .... en ville !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> fait pas trop le malin ..... si on est mal reçu là bas .... ce qui pourait arriver ..... on raplique tous en Suisse , et pas en troupeau perdu dans les alpages .... en ville !!!  :rateau:



Quoi que ... C'est pas là qu'on trouve 






?


----------



## MacEntouziast (12 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as vidé le cache de ton navigateur ? Ici, ça marche.



Oui, mais dans l'intervalle, ça remarche - Merci quand même


----------



## Spyro (12 Octobre 2005)

Quelqu'un a envie de se plonger dans les API de google maps et de monter une page sp&#233;cifique pour macg&#233;, histoire de plus avoir ces erreurs ?     (Il y a moyen d'exporter les positions au format google earth, donc y a moyen de les r&#233;cup&#233;rer sans avoir &#224; tout refaire )

_Tiens au fait moi j'ai un truc &#233;trange:avec Safari (et uniquement Safari) sur ce poste (et uniquement ce poste) quand j'acc&#232;de &#224; une google map j'ai: 





			
				message Javascript a dit:
			
		


			La cl&#195;&#169; Google Maps API utilis&#195;&#169;e sur ce site Web a &#195;&#169;t&#195;&#169; enregistr&#195;&#169;e pour un autre site. Vous pouvez g&#195;&#169;n&#195;&#169;rer une nouvelle cl&#195;&#169; pour ce site en vous connectant &#195;&#160; http://www.google.com/apis/maps/.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

 (avec les accents unicode foir&#233;s garantis d'origine )_


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Un coup ça marche, un coup ça ne marche pas.
> J'ai amélioré "la chose" en renouvellant mon lien direct (ne me demande pas pourquoi ça marceh mieux, je n'en sais rien, mais ça marche)
> Autrement, c'est toujours le desert autour de moi, à part Stook, mais il ne parle qu'au Catalans


 
Si on a droit aux résidences secondaires, je peux me rapprocher de toi :rose: (si tu m'invites à manger...  ), et puis j'serai juste à la limite, chez les gabaches...


----------



## J-Marc (12 Octobre 2005)

elKBron, depuis des jours tu me marches sur la queue. :rateau: 

très désagréable   

Merci soulever légèrement pied gauche.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Yo, tous chez Patoch'





   Déconnez pas! On commence à peine à respirer un peu... vous n'allez pas venir nous jouer les prolongations?!? La saison est finie, qu'on vous dit!


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

On m'a dit que l'arri&#232;re-saison &#233;tait tr&#232;s agr&#233;able sur les hauteurs de Porticcio


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit que l'arrière-saison était très agréable sur les hauteurs de Porticcio


Faut y aller à la nage pour le moment si j'ai bien compris


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

/me sors son joker car il ne fait pas de politique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Faut y aller à la nage pour le moment si j'ai bien compris



Non. Ne pas venir du tout...


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non. Ne pas venir du tout...


Mais je te comprend, ici c'est un peu pareil


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Mais je te comprend, ici c'est un peu pareil



Et encore, toi tu vis au nord...mais au sud, c'est pire....   
mais bon, ça s'arrange, depuis quelques jours, on va en Espagne tranquille, sans les 2 heures de queue...


----------



## macarel (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, toi tu vis au nord...mais au sud, c'est pire....
> mais bon, ça s'arrange, depuis quelques jours, on va en Espagne tranquille, sans les 2 heures de queue...


Par Prats de Mollo pas de queue, même en été


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Enfin, j'y suis arriv&#233;, &#224; l'aide de Firefox !


----------



## elKBron (13 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> elKBron, depuis des jours tu me marches sur la queue. :rateau:
> 
> très désagréable
> 
> Merci soulever légèrement pied gauche.


euh... si tu zoomes un peu plus tu verras qu il n en est rien... suis dans Lyon et toi tu es...euh... ailleurs ???


----------



## J-Marc (13 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> euh... si tu zoomes un peu plus tu verras qu il n en est rien... suis dans Lyon et toi tu es...euh... ailleurs ???




Voui voui, à peu près placé au bon endroit : ex lyonnais reconverti région Vienne : plus calme, moins pollué, pas trop loin quand même :  


Pas si au calme que le camarade Boddy (adresse : après le rond point, deuxième planche de radis, sixième rangée). 
Je sais pas si c'est une zone stratégique, mais son coin est en haute définition, alors que Lyon...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

ben , moi j'y arrive pas 

est que quelq'un arrive a voir la tour de l'europe (en forme trianglulaire) de mulhouse? 


si vous la trouvez , je vais me placer juste a 100 m de l&#224; !!!!!!


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Mets-toi en mode satellite avec Firefox


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mets-toi en mode satellite avec Firefox



mais ça marche tres bien avec Safari....tres bien....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

safari ou ff c'est pareil !!!!!     

j'arrive pas a aller sur ma ville :rose: .....ou plutot , j'arrive pas a la reconnaitre :rateau: 

j'ai essayé de suivre l'autoroute mais c'est laquelle ?????


----------



## J-Marc (13 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , moi j'y arrive pas
> 
> est que quelq'un arrive a voir la tour de l'europe (en forme trianglulaire) de mulhouse?
> 
> ...



Ca marche aussi très bien avec Mozilla.   

Je t'ai posé une Roberta 2 dans l'ombre de la tour de l'Europe. Enfin je crois. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche aussi tr&#232;s bien avec Mozilla.
> 
> Je t'ai pos&#233; une Roberta 2 dans l'ombre de la tour de l'Europe. Enfin je crois. :mouais:




bravoooooooooooooooooooooooo  merciiiii :love:



viiiii je suis l&#224;, 
enfin l&#224; c'est soit sur un place pav&#233;e tres venteuse 365 jours par an :affraid: 
soit sur des toits      

je suis plutot entre l&#224; et la mairie mais comme j'ai du mal a me reperer sur la carte
(ben non, j'ai jamais fait un tout d'elico de ma ville  et donc je connais pas ses toits )
est que  jo_6466 pourrait enlever robertav mulhouse et modifier le roberta 2 en 

*ici se trouve la princesse perdue*  


   


edit :efface les 2 , je me suis mise sur mon toit


----------



## J-Marc (13 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *ici se trouve la princesse perdue*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, 
Une SDF de moins.  
Enfin une : si on compte la princesse, la dinde, bioman, le G4, etc...

L'arche de Noé !  

Merci pour la visite de Mulhouse en hélico, je connaissais pas


----------



## boddy (13 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Voui voui, à peu près placé au bon endroit : ex lyonnais reconverti région Vienne : plus calme, moins pollué, pas trop loin quand même :
> 
> 
> Pas si au calme que le camarade Boddy (adresse : après le rond point, deuxième planche de radis, sixième rangée).
> Je sais pas si c'est une zone stratégique, mais son coin est en haute définition, alors que Lyon...:mouais:




J'avais pas vu la fonction "satélite" ! C'est vrai que j'ai du chemin à faire pour rentrer à Lyon... alors, je te laisse, je prends la route tout de suite.


----------



## Spyro (13 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu la fonction "sat&#233;lite" !


Quand te disais Jo qu'il faut mettre la vue par satellite par d&#233;faut, c'&#233;tait _pas_ pour emb&#234;ter hein


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> Une SDF de moins.
> Enfin une : si on compte la princesse, la dinde, bioman, le G4, etc...
> 
> ...





h&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; hoooo     melanges pas tout toi !!!    

princess , dinde ( et g4)  font une seule personne : moi    

bioman c'est l'homme, celui qui me laisse dormir au bord de notre lit   


et pour l'arche .....ton pilote t'as pas bien fait visiter , par ici il ya un joli zoo


----------



## boddy (13 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quand te disais Jo qu'il faut mettre la vue par satellite par d&#233;faut, c'&#233;tait _pas_ pour emb&#234;ter hein


Faut pas te f&#226;cher ! Je l&#8217;ai pas fait expr&#232;s !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon ben, je me suis situé à peu près. 

J'ai bien fait de quitter Paris, j'ai de la place !


----------



## Spyro (13 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas te fâcher ! Je l&#8217;ai pas fait exprès !


Hihi je me fâche pas hein  
Et puis c'est à jo que je cause


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jo_6466 pourrait enlever robertav mulhouse
> [/B]
> edit :efface les 2 , je me suis mise sur mon toit


Il y avait 3 Robertav ... il n'en reste plus qu'une ..  j'espère que c'est la bonne


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait 3 Robertav ... il n'en reste plus qu'une ..  j'espère que c'est la bonne




non     là je suis a nouveau sur la place tres tres ventée !!!!!!:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

viiiiiiiiite , une doudunne      




pas grave , laisse moi là , je servirai de glaçon pour des bieres trop chaudes !! :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (13 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu la fonction "satélite" ! C'est vrai que j'ai du chemin à faire pour rentrer à Lyon... alors, je te laisse, je prends la route tout de suite.


ah ben je comprends mieux pourquoitu salues les Gones  ... mais bon, t es toujours pas arrive a Lyon...


----------



## J-Marc (13 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hééééé hoooo     melanges pas tout toi !!!
> 
> princess , dinde ( et g4)  font une seule personne : moi
> 
> ...



Bouh, un galliformes susceptible !    

passons au large; un coup de bec par ces temps de grippe aviaire  et  :casse: :hosto: :casse: 

Bon, ton lien marche pas   mais je vois où tu veux m'envoyer   : je me sauve


----------



## elKBron (13 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non     là je suis a nouveau sur la place tres tres ventée !!!!!!:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> viiiiiiiiite , une doudunne
> 
> ...


Les gens parlent aux gens... Ici lyon... et tiiiin, il fait trop choooooooooooooo ! pas besoin de doudoune, mais plutot d un ventilooooooo


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait 3 Robertav ... il n'en reste plus qu'une ..  j'espère que c'est la bonne



De toute façon, il ne peut exister QUE de bonnes Robertav :love:


----------



## boddy (14 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ah ben je comprends mieux pourquoitu salues les Gones  ... mais bon, t es toujours pas arrive a Lyon...



C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire ! Depuis hier, je tourne en rond, et je suis toujours à côté de la piscine et du champ de radis !
Avec le satellite, je pars du lac léman pour suivre le Rhône jusqu'à ce qu'il rencontre la Saöne... et je me perds à tous les coups...
J'aimerais bien rentrer chez moi, à la Croix Rousse, pour le week end. Jo, s'il te plaît... tu pourrais pas m'aider à retrouver la prequ'île où ces deux grands fleuves se rencontrent ?


----------



## J-Marc (14 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Avec le satellite, je pars du lac léman pour suivre le Rhône jusqu'à ce qu'il rencontre la Saöne... et je me perds à tous les coups...
> J'aimerais bien rentrer chez moi, à la Croix Rousse, pour le week end. Jo, s'il te plaît... tu pourrais pas m'aider à retrouver la prequ'île où ces deux grands fleuves se rencontrent ?



Cale toi sur elKBron ou Jojo, ils y sont presque.
Tu les replace au centre de ton écran au fur et à mesure des zooms, avec un clic maintenu (curseur en forme de main) en glissant pour déplacer l'image. 
enfin bref je me comprend


----------



## Patamach (14 Octobre 2005)

Ayé
Sur Paris c l'embouteillage
Comme d'hab
Vivement que je me tire dans le sud.


----------



## boddy (14 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Cale toi sur elKBron ou Jojo, ils y sont presque.
> Tu les replace au centre de ton écran au fur et à mesure des zooms, avec un clic maintenu (curseur en forme de main) en glissant pour déplacer l'image.
> enfin bref je me comprend



Tu as de la chance de te comprendre... parce que moi... mon curseur ne se transforme pas en main ! Et je suis toujours dans mon champ de radis. Et cela depuis plusieurs jours ! Si d'après toi, je peux me déplacer toute seule, tu peux pas me tirer par les cheveux, par la jupe, par ce que tu veux !!! pour me ramener à la maison. Parce que je vais lui dire quoi, moi, à mon mari, comme excuse pour avoir disparu depuis plusieurs jours !


----------



## J-Marc (14 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de la chance de te comprendre... parce que moi... mon curseur ne se transforme pas en main !




Y'a quand même des soirs, des nuits ou des petits matins ou je ne me comprend pas.  

Quand tu clique (clic maintenu appuyé), ton curseur reste une flèche, mais se transforme en main dès que tu déplaces ta souris (clic toujours maintenu). la carte se déplace avec.
Sinon il y a les flèches de déplacement au dessus de l'échelle du zoom, mais c'est moins pratique.

Sinon, prendre la voiture, aller chercher l'icone dans le champ de radis, le ramener à lyon.


----------



## boddy (14 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quand même des soirs, des nuits ou des petits matins ou je ne me comprend pas.
> 
> Quand tu clique (clic maintenu appuyé), ton curseur reste une flèche, mais se transforme en main dès que tu déplaces ta souris (clic toujours maintenu). la carte se déplace avec.
> Sinon il y a les flèches de déplacement au dessus de l'échelle du zoom, mais c'est moins pratique.
> ...



La seule chose que j'arrive à faire, c'est déplacer la carte. Ca m'a permis de trouver Lyon et ma presqu'île ! c'est déjà pas si mal ! Ce que j'aurais voulu... c'est déplacer mon icône pour être sur ma presqu'île... Alors, je vais passer le week end à la campagne...


----------



## elKBron (14 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose que j'arrive à faire, c'est déplacer la carte. Ca m'a permis de trouver Lyon et ma presqu'île ! c'est déjà pas si mal ! Ce que j'aurais voulu... c'est déplacer mon icône pour être sur ma presqu'île... Alors, je vais passer le week end à la campagne...


 ton icone se deplace pas. tu en recrees une autre et l admin de la carte supprimera l autre 

au fait :  les gens !


----------



## J-Marc (14 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose que j'arrive à faire, c'est déplacer la carte. Ca m'a permis de trouver Lyon et ma presqu'île ! c'est déjà pas si mal ! Ce que j'aurais voulu... c'est déplacer mon icône pour être sur ma presqu'île... Alors, je vais passer le week end à la campagne...



Ben déplacer la carte, c'était le but ! maintenant que tu as trouvé la presqu'ile, pose un nouvel icône au bon endroit, et demande (poliment) à jo_6466 d'effacer l'ancien, c'est lui qui organise le bazar...

j'vous jure, les citadins à la campagne, c'est quelque chose !


----------



## elKBron (14 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> j'vous jure, les citadins à la campagne, c'est quelque chose !


suis bien d accord avec toi... c est pour cela que je ne me promene que de ville en ville...


----------



## boddy (14 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *NOTE: celui qui a créé la map peut effacer un marqueur (autant qu'il veut en fait ), il n'y a alors plus qu'à le remettre au bon endroit. *
> 
> _Il peut aussi changer la langue par défaut, mettre l'affichage de la carte satellite par défaut (plus utile puisque google maps ne connait les cartes que des US et de l'Angleterre...), et donner un lien comme ça par exemple: http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=fr  (avec "locale=fr" et non "en"  )  _
> 
> Bon ok on s'en fiche mais bon vous savez comme ça



Il me semblait que j'avais lu ça quelque part. Depuis le temps que je galère dans mon champ de radis !
S'IL TE PLAIT, JO, SUPPRIME MOI !
Comme ça, ils arrêteront de se moquer de moi... et de mes connaissances en géographie... (sur ce sujet ils ont raison, mais faut pas leur dire !).


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Octobre 2005)

placé aussi. J'ai mis ma maison de malakoff


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait que j'avais lu &#231;a quelque part. Depuis le temps que je gal&#232;re dans mon champ de radis !
> S'IL TE PLAIT, JO, SUPPRIME MOI !
> Comme &#231;a, ils arr&#234;teront de se moquer de moi... et de mes connaissances en g&#233;ographie... (sur ce sujet ils ont raison, mais faut pas leur dire !).


C'est pas bien de se moquer de toi commme cela .... voil&#224; c'est fait ... mais maintenant s'il te plait enl&#232;ve tes talons aiguilles avant de te lancer sur les sentiers de france et de Navarre ... on est pas &#224; "la ferme" ici ... on est des vrais gardiens de bouzes de vaches nous!   

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Octobre 2005)

Dis-moi jo tu pourrais m'effacer de la carte pour que je me replace mieux que ça ?


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi jo tu pourrais m'effacer de la carte pour que je me replace mieux que ça ?


Que ne ferais-je pour tes belles boucles mon bel Stargazer!
Voilà c'est fait ...

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2005)

Dis moi, mon bon Jo, je m'avise tout inopinément, là, que tu semble avoir une vision ... Comment dire ... Un peu extensive de l'Europe. Nourrirais tu des visées hégémoniques ?


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, mon bon Jo, je m'avise tout inopinément, là, que tu semble avoir une vision ... Comment dire ... Un peu extensive de l'Europe. Nourrirais tu des visées hégémoniques ?


Je pensais pas en effet que des membres allaient se manifester dans la banlieue de l'europe


----------



## boddy (17 Octobre 2005)

Merci Jo. J'ai retrouv&#233; la pollution, les embouteillages, les sir&#232;nes de pompiers, le Gros Caillou, le Mus&#233;e des Canuts, le saucisson lyonnais... 
P.S. : Je ne porte que des mocassins !


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, mon bon Jo, je m'avise tout inopinément, là, que tu semble avoir une vision ... Comment dire ... Un peu extensive de l'Europe. Nourrirais tu des visées hégémoniques ?



non, je trouve qu'il a raison, c'est Napoléon qui avait une vision restrictive de l'Europe, de Brest à Vladivostock, c'était mesquin, alors que de Vladivostock à Anchorage, là, ça commence à avoir de la gueule...  

je te soutiens pleinement dans cette lutte, du passé faisons table rase, talatala...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> non, je trouve qu'il a raison, c'est Napoléon qui avait une vision restrictive de l'Europe, de Brest à Vladivostock, c'était mesquin, alors que *de Vladivostock à Anchorage*, là, ça commence à avoir de la gueule...
> 
> je te soutiens pleinement dans cette lutte, du passé faisons table rase, talatala...



Certes mais ça dépend comment tu fais ça ... Parce que par le détroit de Bering ch'uis pas sûr que ce nouvel empire ait autant de gueule que ça ...


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais ça dépend comment tu fais ça ... Parce que par le détroit de Bering ch'uis pas sûr que ce nouvel empire est autant de gueule que ça ...



c'est marrant je l'attendais celle là, et tu n'auras que mon dédain en guise de réponse, car là tes vues sont limitées à quelques possessions pétrolifères, et de nos jours avec ce que ça rapporte, c'est carrément petit joueur, alors que de la main d'½uvre surqualifiée et très chère, ça, ça vaut le coup..


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2005)

et par ailleurs, j'aurais dit : "...AIT tant de gueule que ça."


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant je l'attendais celle là, et tu n'auras que mon dédain en guise de réponse, car là tes vues sont limitées à quelques possessions pétrolifères, et de nos jours avec ce que ça rapporte, c'est carrément petit joueur, alors que de la main d'½uvre surqualifiée et très chère, ça, ça vaut le coup..



Je ne parlait que d'étendue et de superficie ... Le pétrole je le laisse à d'autres ! Je préfère régner sur les bancs de pingouins de passage !


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2005)

Laisse le combustible schisteux à la(n)guille, ils naviguent tous deux sous roche


----------



## bebert (18 Octobre 2005)

Ça y est, j'y suis... mais où ??? :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Octobre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, j'y suis... mais où ??? :love:


Tu es repéré .. je sais où! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2005)

"dans ton cul", c'est ou en Europe?
je l'trouve pas sur la carte la...


----------



## blasterz (19 Octobre 2005)

Je me sens bien seul dans mon froid pays (Finlande), personne d'autre de macG habite ici ?


----------



## chroukin (19 Octobre 2005)

blasterz a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens bien seul dans mon froid pays (Finlande), personne d'autre de macG habite ici ?



En parlant de Finlande, je connais deux finlandaise &#224; Vancouver. http://www.freewebs.com/leenarytsola/

Quel dr&#244;le de langage hein 

Sinon je me suis mis sur la carte aussi !


----------



## bebert (19 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> "dans ton cul", c'est ou en Europe?
> je l'trouve pas sur la carte la...



D&#233;sol&#233;, ce n'est pas moi qui habite "dans ton c...". Tu dois s&#251;rement confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2005)

Que celui qui a investi le cul de Bobby desserre l'&#233;treinte de sa nuque un moment, qu'il puisse se retourner et voir &#224; qui il a affaire  

Mais le lieu dit "Dans ton cul" se situe souvent pas tr&#232;s loin de la carte de France, voire m&#234;me l'englobe en entier ! Myst&#232;res insondables de la bio-g&#233;ographie...


----------



## sofiping (20 Octobre 2005)

il y a un arrêt de bus prés de Charleroi qui s'appelle Couillet queue .... ça doit pas être loin  

Si un belge pouvait confirmer ....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Octobre 2005)

Ca y est, je me suis mis.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je me suis mis.



Sur la carte ou dans son C..???


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2005)

Bon c'est fini oui ?


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2005)

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, je suis &#233;tonn&#233; d'arriver jusqu'&#224; 16 pages avant la vrille dtc dans un thread reposant sur la localisation !

Cel&#224; dit (et malgr&#233; ma participation  ), je suis d'accord avec Spyro, j'aime bien ce fil, moi


----------



## kyman (20 Octobre 2005)

Ca y est je me suis mis au bon endroit


----------



## Jean-iMarc (21 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Sur la carte ou dans son C..???




mdr


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

Le lien vers la carte des membres de MacGénération ne fonctionnait plus
Revoici la carte accessible à tous .... faites-vous connaitre!!

http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/showguestmap.do?id=jo_6466

- placez vous en mode satellite (en haut à droite)
- Zoomez à mort avec les outils situés en haut à gauche et cliquez sur l''endroit où vous habitez !
- Un survol à la souris sur chaque personnage vous donnera le nom du membre et de sa ville

Si vous avez raté votre atterissage je peux vous effacer sur simple demande car je ne peux pas modifier votre emplacement
Si vous voulez modifier vos données je peux par contre le faire

193 membres situés


----------



## rubren (19 Mars 2006)

Ah y est j'y suis allé de mon collage de punaise... 

En tous cas l'idée est bien sympa...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le lien vers la carte des membres de MacGénération ne fonctionnait plus
> Revoici la carte accessible à tous .... faites-vous connaitre!!
> 
> http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/showguestmap.do?id=jo_6466
> ...



Je m'y suis installé (et c'est bien sympa par ailleurs) mais quand on passe la souris sur moi rien ne s'indique. 
En revanche si on clique on va sur mon Blog :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y suis installé (et c'est bien sympa par ailleurs) mais quand on passe la souris sur moi rien ne s'indique.
> En revanche si on clique on va sur mon Blog :mouais:


c'est parce que tu y as mis les coordonnées de ton blog et que tu n'as pas mis ton nom   
Tu veux que je t'efface pour recommencer?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que tu y as mis les coordonnées de ton blog et que tu n'as pas mis ton nom
> Tu veux que je t'efface pour recommencer?



Je veux bien, merci Jo


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien, merci Jo


fait


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> fait




Ca marche plus , je clique sur la carte mais rien ne se passe  

Je sais je suis emmerdant


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche plus , je clique sur la carte mais rien ne se passe
> 
> Je sais je suis emmerdant


petit problème sur le site en ce moment ... patience


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Fait.


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2006)

c'est fait !!  
par contre, ça n'affiche pas mon nom quand je pointe la souris sur mon marqueur.....:mouais: 
je suis à coté de Thomas84 (à Rouen), c'est bizarre je n'ai pas pu zoomer à fond...
ça ne s'affiche plus 3 graduations avant la fin de l'échelle....:hein:  





			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez raté votre atterissage je peux vous effacer sur simple demande car je ne peux pas modifier votre emplacement
> Si vous voulez modifier vos données je peux par contre le faire


si tu pouvais enlever le lien vers mon site.....:rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche plus , je clique sur la carte mais rien ne se passe
> 
> Je sais je suis emmerdant




...... j'y arrive pas non plus.......     Help !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ...... j'y arrive pas non plus.......     Help !!!!!!!!!!!




Je viens de t'ajouter. 

Bizarre que tu n'y sois pas arrivée.
Avec quel navigateur as-tu essayé ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de t'ajouter.
> 
> Bizarre que tu n'y sois pas arrivée.
> Avec quel navigateur as-tu essayé ?




_Merci Marco !   J'avais utilisé le lien de jo 6466 mais j'ai vu plus loin qu'il y avait quelques soucis, je suis surement tombée au mauvais moment.

 _


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> si tu pouvais enlever le lien vers mon site.....:rose:


Fait!
Oupss ... je t'ai enlevé complètement ... je viens de me rendre compte que ce n'était pas cela que tu voulais  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Mars 2006)

ouppss


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu a bien fait de soulever le problème ... je viens de me rendre compte que la carte à changé ... il faut dorénavant utiliser le navigateur FIREFOX pour y arriver ...... dommage




Euh, je l'ai placée avec Safari.


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je l'ai placée avec Safari.


Ah bon? .. j'efface mon post ci-dessus!!  :love:


----------



## iteeth (21 Mars 2006)

ça y est j'y suis! ça fait plaisir de savoir qu'on est pas seul a vivre au fin fond de la campagne gauloise  ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2006)

je me suis rajouté...
par contre, j'ai toujours le même problême; ça n'affiche pas mon nom quand je pointe la souris sur mon marqueur..... 
c'est normal, docteur ? 

P.S : localisation _Rouen_...


----------



## Galatée (21 Mars 2006)

Ca y est, j'y suis aussi !


----------



## kanako (21 Mars 2006)

ayé pour moi !
:rateau: j'ai eu du mal à trouver ma ville !


----------



## bens (21 Mars 2006)

çayèèè... :love: 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> par contre, j'ai toujours le même problême; ça n'affiche pas mon nom quand je pointe la souris sur mon marqueur.....
> c'est normal, docteur ?
> 
> P.S : localisation Rouen ..._*Angers pour moi*_..



pareil pour moi...  
keski se passe ?


----------



## Galatée (21 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, j'y suis aussi !



Euh, en fait, je me suis mieux replacée (au nord de la loire et pas au sud comme je l'avais fait).

En dessous de Paris, y a donc Orléans, et y a moi deux fois : une grenouille et une souris, peux-tu supprimer la souris stp Jo ?

Par contre, quand je passe sur la grenouille, je ne vois pas non plus mon nom.

Merci,
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Euh, en fait, je me suis mieux replacée (au nord de la loire et pas au sud comme je l'avais fait).
> 
> En dessous de Paris, y a donc Orléans, et y a moi deux fois : une grenouille et une souris, peux-tu supprimer la souris stp Jo ?
> 
> ...


Fait!


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Mars 2006)

Lalouna  si tu me vois .... tu t'es placé 3 fois .. je garde le papillon?
Burzum  si tu me vois .... tu t'es placé 5 fois .. je vais t'effacer afin que tu te places définitivement


----------



## Galatée (22 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Fait!




Euh... comment dire ? :rose: 
En fait tu as effacé le marqueur qui était bien placé... Peux-tu me supprimer complètement stp, je me replacerai...
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Lalouna  si tu me vois .... tu t'es placé 3 fois .. je garde le papillon?
> (...)



hé ben mince alors 3 fois !     C'est la faute à Safari, cerise :rose: 

et oui, merci Jo de garder le papillon :love:


----------



## Dory (22 Mars 2006)

Je n'y arrive pas non plus....


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

Jo, tu devrais mettre un lien vers la carte dans ta signature, ça serait pratique pour avoir le bon lien, celui que j'avais gardé ne fonctionne pas ou plus, je te fais une icône, si tu veux.


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2006)

La page ne se charge pas... un autre lien que celui de la première page de ce thread?

"Safari ne peut ouvrir la page http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=en car le serveur ne répond plus."


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2006)

ça y est, ai retrouvé le bon lien! 

Eh Supermoquette! On est voisins!


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mars 2006)

sympa comme idée, mais je suis caché par patrick83, on doit habiter à tout casser à 20 km l'un de l'autre :rose:


----------



## Imaginus (27 Mars 2006)

Ayéééé


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

toujours impressionant les trucs par satellite 
me suis mis dessus 


_ps: ce serait bien d'updater le premier post, parce que se tapper les 16 premières pages pour trouver le bon lien _


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, ai retrouvé le bon lien!
> 
> Eh Supermoquette! On est voisins!


T'as vu ce scandale ? en grand et en satellite ça nous met chez les yo de renens


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu ce scandale ? en grand et en satellite ça nous met chez les yo de renens



Je dois dire que j'ai pas vraiment bien regardé, j'arrivais pas à zoomer très précisemment. Bref, l'essentiel, c'est qu'on est voisins! C'est quand qu'on se fait une bouffe???


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> toujours impressionant les trucs par satellite
> me suis mis dessus
> 
> 
> _ps: ce serait bien d'updater le premier post, parce que se tapper les 16 premières pages pour trouver le bon lien _




Effectivement... j'ai mis du temps aussi...:mouais:


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mars 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> _ps: ce serait bien d'updater le premier post, parce que se tapper les 16 premières pages pour trouver le bon lien _



le lien se trouve dans la signature de Jo... page précédente


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Je dois dire que j'ai pas vraiment bien regardé, j'arrivais pas à zoomer très précisemment. Bref, l'essentiel, c'est qu'on est voisins! C'est quand qu'on se fait une bouffe???


Tu es maître ès pizza si je ne m'abuse donc c'est pas ma motivation qui manque


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> le lien se trouve dans la signature de Jo... page précédente


en effet... fallait trouver!

_tout comme ce topic qui se perd au fin fond du bar  allez... un p'tit up _


----------

